
Maybe it's just me but, why would anyone want this job? - oblib
https://technical.ly/job/web-application-developer-6/
======
11thEarlOfMar
I'd say that if one has 25 (yes, I counted...) essential duties, none of them
are essential.

~~~
oblib
That's a good point, but the experience to do them proficiently would be worth
a lot and to not have it potentially costly.

------
oblib
They probably do need some help.

The exposed raw html in their job description is probably a sign that whomever
made it was so tired it just looks normal to them. I know the feeling.

------
oblib
This one is classic:

"Willingness to contribute extra effort or hours outside business hours for
high-visibility projects"

Yep. On top of everything else they want to dump on your shoulders there they
also want you to work overtime for free.

Hilarious.

------
eberkund
Maybe I'm missing something but it doesn't seem to out of the ordinary. Why
wouldn't someone looking for a job want it?

~~~
gamechangr
Because it will take two or more people to do that job description

~~~
pmiller2
Yeah, it looks like they want a QA automation engineer, a web dev, and an ops
person, all rolled into one. Oh, and someone with no personal life, so they
can work all those extra hours on "high visibility" projects.

~~~
candiodari
I wonder what the pay is for this position.

------
leothekim
"Additional job-related responsibilities" == We don't want to define this role
so we can throw the kitchen sink at you.

(As if this weren't obvious already from the job requirements.)

------
chrismcb
I love how they want someone with experience or at least exposure to a dozen
technologies. Plus they want someone who is able to pick up new technologies
quickly... Why not just list that last one? If I can pick up new technologies
quickly, exposure to those others don't really mean much

~~~
jwdunne
Could be worse - they could want 10 - 15 years experience in all the latest
technologies.

~~~
mianos
ha, yeah. Like job spec on 'seek' last week they wanted at least five years
commercial experience with react js. Rofls all around. Someone must have a
time machine and got the job as the ad is not there anymore.

------
agounaris
For me the craziest is this ... I think they troll :P

Physical Demands: Reasonable accommodations may be made to enable individuals
with disabilities to perform the essential functions. While performing the
duties of this job, the employee is occasionally required to stand, walk, sit,
use hands to handle or feel objects, tools or controls; reach with hands and
arms; climb stairs; balance; stoop; kneel; crouch or crawl; talk or hear;
taste or smell. The employee must occasionally lift and/or move up to 25
pounds. Specific vision abilities required by the job include close vision,
distance vision, color vision, peripheral vision, depth perception, and the
ability to adjust focus.

Work Environment: The noise level in the work environment is usually moderate,
but can be high at times.

~~~
timrichard
Your desk will be along the second corridor on the right after the obstacle
course.

------
ChuckMcM
Reading the different comments here it seems there are two ways to look at
this job listing, is it 'all at once' or 'any of the above'. I read it as they
wanted someone who was pretty broad in the web stack and could write clean
testable Java code. My guess is that on any given day you might use two or
maybe three of their 'essential skills' while you worked through re-plumbing
their technology on top of AEM.

By my reading its pretty much the Web developer equivalent of the system
administrator job.

------
irrational
To be honest all of this and more (I also do devops and database work) is
asked of me at my job. This doesn't seem like to outrageous of a job list to
me.

~~~
scarface74
I was in a similar position about 8 years ago - developer, net ops, DB
administrator, dev ops. I programmed in C,C++,VB6,Perl, Java and did scripting
with REXX. We also used both MySQL and SQL Server.

Went to find another job after being at the company for nine years thinking I
was a "Jack of All Trades", not realizing that I was also "The Master of
None." Except for C but that really didn't matter.

Since making that mistake, I started focusing on a fairly narrow fullstack.

~~~
oblib
That's such a great point.

The key to finding good employees is finding out what people are truly good at
and the key to productivity is letting them do that.

~~~
scarface74
To that point, we are operating very lean at my company and we need to setup a
CI server soon that integrates with AWS. My manager asked me did I know how to
do it.

I've copied and modified pre-existing Jenkins build pipelines that someone
else created, I know enough on high level to know what I want and I could
figure it out, but I am also responsible for architecting a major project.

The less mature cowbow me would have taken the CI setup on as an interesting
diversion. The older more mature architect me, reached out to a former
coworker who specializes in dev ops, asked him was he interested in a short
term after hours/weekend contract to set up Jenkins and gave the proposal to
my manager.

Anything on the periphery that I think I can outsource to managed services or
bring in a part time contractor - that I know and trust - i do it.

------
virken
holy shit - i guess i see it differently - seems like they want someone that
can walk on water - knows all and sees all - wants to work 24/7 - subsist on
nothing but air - but maybe that's the norm expectation these days and i'm
actually lucky to be a product manager

~~~
oblib
That's exactly what I thought.

------
jaclaz
I always loved this one: [https://tudorbarbu.ninja/message-to-
recruiters/](https://tudorbarbu.ninja/message-to-recruiters/)

> _We’re looking for a person with more than 100 years of experience in
> software development, coding everything from BIOSes to cloud applications,
> knowledge of all past, present and future operating systems and setting up
> secure networks. The applicant must also be able to juggle up to twenty
> balls and read hieroglyphs, be fluent in Swahili and dance like Michael
> Jackson (especially moonwalking – nice to have at corporate Christmas
> parties)._

------
SQL2219
Must have 5-7 years experience with a technology that has been out for 4
years.

------
lsiunsuex
Coincidentally, these are my favorite resorts to stay in, in Mexico / Cancun.
If I can go this year, I want to stay at Secrets in Maroma Beach Riviera.

Maybe I should apply; odds of scoring a free or discounted trip? haha.

------
zam_haq
Wonder who wrote that job description.

------
yellowapple
Money?

